# ICast Yaks



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Anybody see some of this years new yaks the new Jackson Big Rig looks awesome...I know it's a prototype but I figured I'd be able to find alittle more info on it just saw a few pics. Also the new Ride 115 X looks pretty interesting. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Whats the weight on the big rig? It looks like it weighs a ton, especially with a power pole.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah that thing looked Huuuge!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

shwookie said:


> Whats the weight on the big rig? It looks like it weighs a ton, especially with a power pole.


I haven't been able to find any info on it I imagine it would be close to the big tuna...which is a hefty 87 lbs without the seat... Love the look of it though


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Can you post a link I can't find it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

It's on Jackson's Facebook page http://m.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?...940483.60991.252785124777756&__user=534479804


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Ty.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Also have a YouTube video. It's 37" wide. I like the rod holder built on the side.

DC 33


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Big Rig looks way to big, that is just over the top lol. It has to be a river boat right?! The keel looked like it wasnt all that "profound" so tracking in that beast looks like it may be horrid. Only way I would get a boat that big is if it had flippers.... 

If it did have flippers though, the mirco powerpole looks like that would be a inshore/flats fishing dream! But then you dont have room for the rudder... sigh... nice try jackson, but not a fan.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just watched the video WOW it's bigger than I thought 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not really a fan either. I'm going to be purchasing a new yak soon too. (#3, I'm gonna catch Larry if my wife don't kill me first. Lol.) I really like the cuda 12, coosa, or the ride. I'd like to paddle them all first though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm with ya by next spring I hope to have a new boat. I'm really stuck between the Cuda or Ride


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't seen any yaks that have impressed at icast this year...
Of course the one yak they made an improvement to is the Ride (I just bought one).
They created a watertight battery box and good place to mount the fish finder....knew I should have waited...of course then they would have added something else the next year.

I just finished mounting my fish finder, through hull transducer, and silent foam flooring...looks pretty sweet...will have it at kiser this weekend.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

here is a picture of the new ride design...
you can see the track to attach fish finder mount and then battery box behind


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

farleybucks said:


> I haven't seen any yaks that have impressed at icast this year...
> Of course the one yak they made an improvement to is the Ride (I just bought one).
> They created a watertight battery box and good place to mount the fish finder....knew I should have waited...of course then they would have added something else the next year.
> 
> I just finished mounting my fish finder, through hull transducer, and silent foam flooring...looks pretty sweet...will have it at kiser this weekend.


I really like the ride. Love the stability but worry about how comfortable the seat is. Looks like you could sit I the cuda a lot longer. On the plus side I can get the ride from warehouse.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

remind someone up at kiser tomorrow...chase and travis have a ride 115 and i have the 135...you can jump in one and try it out.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks cool,glad they are still thinking out of the box. Two features I'd like on my coosa is the stand assist deal,but with a way to hold my paddle while fishing or my rod while paddling. The micro power pole looks interesting, if I ever slow down and want to fish a spot,it would be cool, but drag chain much easier and cheaper.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Looks cool,glad they are still thinking out of the box. Two features I'd like on my coosa is the stand assist deal,but with a way to hold my paddle while fishing or my rod while paddling. The micro power pole looks interesting, if I ever slow down and want to fish a spot,it would be cool, but drag chain much easier and cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


For stand up fishing, you need something like this:

http://mountainstomarsh.wordpress.com/2012/06/04/dawgknots-paddle-holster-belt/


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I can see a rig like that if a guy was in the Keys fishing, or maybe redfish in LA.
But yeah, Larry, does not look like a river boat. Or at least not an Ohio stream boat.

I think more of the higher end manufacturers are trending away from the "do all things" kind of boats, and designing boats for very specific usage. i.e. the Coosa versus this Big Rig boat. 

In fact, it kind of started with the Coosa. For what I do, the boat is as close to perfection as anyone has come. (Turns on a dime AND I can stand up in it?...that doesn't even sound possible) But what makes it perfect to me, would make it suck for a fly fisherman in the Florida Keys.

So this trend will probably mean that most guys will be able to rule out 75% of kayaks out there based on how and where they fish. The good news being that we'll all get boats designed for specifically how and where we fish.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Having a kayak pre-rigged with a nifty little power pole is really cool. I can see the kayak manufacturers teaming up with the trolling motor companies as well. It's only a matter of time and we'll be seeing kayaks fully set up like mini bass boats complete with trolling motor, fish finder and power pole. They have trolling motors with wireless remotes and features like i-pilot or track back. So, a guy can set it and forget it and fish. To be able to stand and fish from a kayak without even having to worry about how to make it go where you want it to. It's a no brainer to me. Obviously more of a lake/flat water deal, but that's probably where the market is headed. 

Kayak basser package complete with trolling motor, fish finder and power pole for approx $2500-3000.

Vs

Bass boat package $30,000.

Pretty simple decision really!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

As far as the big boats go this seems to be better. I'm six foot and 300# and I use my kayak for catfishing a lot which includes heavy equipment and the possibility of 50# fish in with me ( I wish). I have a 13'4" kayak that is too small for me. For me every new bigger boat fits my needs better than the last including this one. The Coosa is sweet but its just not gonna cut it. 

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

The new ride looks really cool...the ability to remove a self contained unit with battery, fishfinder, and transducer is awesome.


----------

